# Heaven and hell... Black Sabbath with Dio, March 14



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Cannot and will not miss this one.
Dio did great the first time around with Iommi and company... however Dehumanizer was not memorable.
Got my tickets can't wait. march 14 @ the pengrowth Saddledome.
Anyone else going?

Khing


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not sure about this one yet. Could be pretty cool. Some more info below.



> It looks a lot like a Black Sabbath reunion, but the band is called Heaven And Hell.
> Ronnie James Dio, Tony Iommi, Geezer Butler and Vinny Appice will tour together for the first time in 15 years under the new name.
> The trek kicks off with 11 Canadian shows, along with an exciting one-night-only performance New York's Radio City Music Hall.
> The 12 current dates start March 11 in Vancouver and end March 30 with the New York City show.
> ...




Sun 03/11/07 Vancouver, BC P.N.E. Pacific Coliseum 

Tue 03/13/07 Edmonton, AB Rexall Place 

Wed 03/14/07 Calgary, AB Pengrowth Saddledome 

Fri 03/16/07 Regina, SK Brandt Centre 

Sun 03/18/07 Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre 

Tue 03/20/07 Sault Ste. Marie, ON Steelback Centre 

Thu 03/22/07 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre 

Sat 03/24/07 London, ON The John Labatt Centre 

Mon 03/26/07 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 

Tue 03/27/07 Quebec City, QC Colisee Pepsi 

Wed 03/28/07 Ottawa, ON Ottawa Civic Centre Arena 

Fri 03/30/07 New York, NY Radio City Music Hall


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Heaven and Hell*

Dio unfortunately never got the credit he deserved (I think) for his tenure in Sabbath. I was 15 when Heaven and Hell came out in 1980 and it was great album for me in terms of learning riffs. The mob rules was not as strong but great for the soundtrack to the movie Heavy Metal.............anybody remember that one?
Looking forward to the Ottawa show


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I got my tix already! I have seen Sabbath with Ozzy and on their Get a Grip tour (can't remember the singer)...this should be good. 

I originally heard that Motorhead would be on the ticket....too bad, I much prefer them to Megadeath, but it will still be a good show for sure. Bring the earplugs!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

pickslide said:


> ... Bring the earplugs!


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll be at the Winnipeg show! I'm not the biggest Dio fan (much prefer the Ozzy years), but I've never been in the same room as Tony and Geezer so this will be cool. Vinny Appice is playing drums so it'll be the "Mob Rules" lineup for this show.

What a great gig for people watching, too. The freaks will span many generations and substance abuse problems. :smile:

Jim


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

I would love to see Down but not for $60 bucks I have seen Sabbath with Ozzy and have no desire to see Dio what so ever I couldn't sit through that for free. I seen Megadeth years ago so really I would only be going to see Down and not for no 60+ bucks.

Post reports of the show in here though after.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

I got tickets for Montreal. I saw them for the Mob rules tour.... CANNOT wait!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I read some reviews on this gig at the ACC. Sounds like it was great. Very little if any Ozzy era tunes, but a great show.


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capsule review from two weeks ago (better late than never?)*

I saw them in Vancouver, for the opening night of the tour, other than a couple of small sound problems (happening during Megadeths set) the show was absolutely flawless, Dios' vocals where just spot on that night. Iommi wowed me with his use of the volume control on his SG's. The entire band came ready to play, one of the best performances I have seen. :bow: :bow: :bow: 

Megadeth sounded good (better than the one night in Rio DVD that just came out - aside from the formentioned sound man issues) although Dave didn't do much to get the crowd into it, untill the very end of their set, almost liek he forgot there was an audience there for the first six songs.

Down also blew me away, I had never heard of them before the announcement of the tour dates, so I picked up their Nola album off of iTunes. What I heard live was very close to what I hear on the album...they are suppossed to have a new album due out this summer, with perhaps another tour to follow, I would definetly go to see them again, not sure how much higher praise can be offered, other than repeat buisness :rockon:


----------



## Devon8822 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey guys, I just saw them in Toronto. Show was fantastic. Down Megadeth and Sabbath. Down I thought sucked balls (mainly the singer... Never was to fond of him, I love Pantera but not phil...). Megadeth was brilliant, and Sabbath was amazing. I was right up front in the pit. Thats what I get for waiting over 6 hours in line. And greatest of all... I CAUGHT TONY'S PICK. damn straight... I got quite the collection of band stuff that I got at concerts, infact I havent even been to one and not caught anything. I have Dave Murrays pick + Nicko Mcbrains drumstick (Iron Maiden), from 2 different Maiden concerts plus alot of other picks I have caught. Yeah, so if any of you guys can get to this concert, get your ass over and pickup some tickets from a scalper. :rockon2:


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

*I went to the Toronto show march 22nd*

It was a great show although security was really strict, my angel of a girlfriend went with me even though its totally not her kinda music. I wish Megadeth could have played longer.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I saw the Vancouver show as well. I was just disappointed they didn't play any of the early Sabbath stuff. I thought Down was just pathetic though, the singer is a moron and their playing ain't great..


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I saw the Winnipeg show last Sunday and thoroughly enjoyed it. I was hammered so that didn't hurt. :smile: Didn't even bother going in to see Down. A friend I was with is a Megadeth fan so I saw most of their set. Never was a fan so it seemed a little cartoonish to me.

Sabbath was great! I much prefer the Ozzy-era material - the songs are way better in my opinion. Dio is just too serious - a creepy little man really. :smile: No faulting his vocals though, holy crap - he sounded like it was 1981. Tony and Geezer were on and I enjoyed hearing the two of them play.

They had no intention of playing any Ozzy-era material on this tour so don't go expecting any. 

Jim


----------

